# يبعد عن كذا مسافةَ كذا/بمسافةِ كذا؟



## al-Moroccan

السلام عليكم.
هل نقول «يَبْعُدُ عن المدينةِ بخمسِ كيلومترات» أم «يَبْعُدُ عن المدينةِ خمسَ كيلومترات»؟
شكرا مسبقا.


----------



## elroy

أظن أن الثانية، تلك التي بدون حرف جر، فصيحة ومقبولة. الأولى قد تكون نتيجة تأثير من إحدى اللهجات العامية أو إحدى اللغات الأجنبية، ولكني لا أستطيع الجزم في ذلك. إذا أردت أن تضمن أن الجملة فصيحة فاعتمد الثانية.​


----------

